# Kaufberatung für Rampen



## Broiler-aus-GG (8. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,
wir suchen eine Rampe zum zusammenklappen und am besten auch mobil, das man sie auf dem Rücken transportieren kann.

Aktuell wäre die Mtb-Hopper als Lite Variante unser Favourit, da wir lieber außerhalb des Wohngebietes üben möchten.
Von der Funktion her wäre allerdings die Coach besser, nur diese ist etwas zu schwer für den Transport auf dem Rad.

Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen, gibt es noch andere Empfehlungen?


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (8. Dezember 2020)

Bin gerade beim Suchen noch auf die byclex gestoßen: https://www.byclex.com/


Hat da jemand schonmal etwas geordert, mir scheint die Kicker recht tauglich zu sein, was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (8. Dezember 2020)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Bin gerade beim Suchen noch auf die byclex gestoßen: https://www.byclex.com/
> 
> 
> Hat da jemand schonmal etwas geordert, mir scheint die Kicker recht tauglich zu sein, was meint ihr?


Sie funktioniert ja, hab allerdings nicht für Gurte mitgekauft, daher kann ich nichts zum Transport sagen


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (8. Dezember 2020)

Welche habt ihr, und wie zufrieden seit ihr bisher mit der Haltbarkeit?

Ich habe gerade die Kicker ,die Gurte den Manual-Trainer und die “Limbo-Stange“ geordert, ist ja unschlagbar günstig.


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Dezember 2020)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Welche habt ihr, und wie zufrieden seit ihr bisher mit der Haltbarkeit?
> 
> Ich habe gerade die Kicker ,die Gurte den Manual-Trainer und die “Limbo-Stange“ geordert, ist ja unschlagbar günstig.


Ist die kleine jumpy mein ich heißt die. Probleme mit der Haltbarkeit haben wir bis jetzt keine. Einzig bei halbierte Höhe neigt sie beim langsamen überrollen zum kippen sprich die Anfahrt klappt hoch... Kann dir auch per WhatsApp oder so Mal ein Action Video schicken, bei Interesse schicke mit ne PN...


----------



## icebreaker (8. Dezember 2020)

Wir haben den Kicker von Byclex seit 6Monazen und sind super happy damit. Tragehilfe haben wir mitbestellt und ist auch im Einsatz. Preis-Leistungstechnisch unschlagbar.


----------



## Albschrat (9. Dezember 2020)

Wir haben den MTB Hopper Coach seit zwei Jahren im Einsatz. Generell geiles Teil, was sehr flexibel ist und viel mitmacht. Aber mal eben auf den Rücken schnallen ist eher schwierig....


----------



## MatzeS70 (9. Dezember 2020)

Byclex klarer Kauftipp, wir haben den Jumpy im EInsatz und die Kids sind hochbegeistert, die größere Rampe wird demnächst eintrudeln. Mit den Gurten ist die kleine Rampe gut zu transportieren, allzu lange Ausfahrten würde ich allerdings nicht damit machen wollen. Die große Variante könnte den Bewegungsradius noch weiter einschränken.


----------



## timor1975 (9. Dezember 2020)

MatzeS70 schrieb:


> Byclex klarer Kauftipp, wir haben den Jumpy im EInsatz und die Kids sind hochbegeistert, die größere Rampe wird demnächst eintrudeln. Mit den Gurten ist die kleine Rampe gut zu transportieren, allzu lange Ausfahrten würde ich allerdings nicht damit machen wollen. Die große Variante könnte den Bewegungsradius noch weiter einschränken.


Wie alt sind die Kids bzw. Radgröße?


----------



## MatzeS70 (10. Dezember 2020)

timor1975 schrieb:


> Wie alt sind die Kids bzw. Radgröße?


5 und 8, 24 und 26-Zoll.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (15. Dezember 2020)

Die Lieferung aus Litauen kam heute an.
Alles macht bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten einen sehr guten Eindruck.
Eines der Rohre ist beim Transport am Ende etwas zerbröselt, aber da es sich um “Standard Stangenrohr gemufft“ handelt ,welches es in jedem Baumarkt gibt, ist das nicht weiter schlimm.
Die Schnittkanten des Holzes sind noch unbehandelt, da werde ich sicher noch die Kanten leicht anschleifen müssen, um das ausfransen etwas einzugrenzen.

Etwas Humor haben die Jungs auch, wie das 8. Foto beweist.

Zusammengefasst , ist das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis auf jeden Fall echt Top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (27. Dezember 2020)

Bei uns hat der Weihnachtspapa den Kicker besorgt...


----------



## S2004S (28. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,
Falls es interessant ist, ich habe selber welche gebaut:


----------



## fuschnick (2. Januar 2021)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Die Lieferung aus Litauen kam heute an.
> Alles macht bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten einen sehr guten Eindruck.
> Eines der Rohre ist beim Transport am Ende etwas zerbröselt, aber da es sich um “Standard Stangenrohr gemufft“ handelt ,welches es in jedem Baumarkt gibt, ist das nicht weiter schlimm.
> Die Schnittkanten des Holzes sind noch unbehandelt, da werde ich sicher noch die Kanten leicht anschleifen müssen, um das ausfransen etwas einzugrenzen.
> ...



Hi, auf Foto 7 ist der Kicker nur halb aufgebaut. Ist das so stabil genug dass man einfach drüber rollen kann? Ich suche auch etwas für meine Kleinen zum anfangen.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (2. Januar 2021)

Morgen,
diese Variante wurde bisher nur mit dem Roller getestet, da ist mir aufgefallen das der hintere Teil in der Mitte in der Luft hängt, und dadurch in den Bändern federt.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das so gedacht ist, würde aber hier lieber mit ein paar Brettchen unterbauen um die Gummiseile nicht so arg zu stressen.
Mit dem Bike hatten wir bisher noch keine Zeit zu testen.

Für den Anfang wäre aus meiner Sicht die Jump besser, die Kicker baut schon ganz schön hoch.


----------



## fuschnick (2. Januar 2021)

Ich dachte daran die kleine Go und Kicker zu nehmen. Der Kicker wäre natürlich komplett erstmal nur für Papa. Aber so aufgebaut wie oben wäre es auch für die Kleinen gut.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (2. Januar 2021)

Bei den Preisen lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall mehrere Sachen zu nehmen um nur einmal Versand zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (2. Januar 2021)

fuschnick schrieb:


> Hi, auf Foto 7 ist der Kicker nur halb aufgebaut. Ist das so stabil genug dass man einfach drüber rollen kann? Ich suche auch etwas für meine Kleinen zum anfangen.


Im zweifel gerade die Gummibänder lösen mache ich mit der kleineren Rampe für meine Kids auch so...


----------



## fuschnick (2. Januar 2021)

Ok. Danke.

Gerade bin ich am überlegen mir wohl eher ein kleines Tabletop selbst zu bauen. Ist dann nicht so mobil aber vor dem Haus auf der Straße reicht es alle mal.


----------



## Seppel (7. Januar 2021)

Hi!
Wir haben seit einer Woche den Hopper Lite II von MTB Hopper. 
Tadellose, solide Qualität und für meine beiden Jungs sicher aufbaubar. 
Seither jeden Tag im Einsatz - klare Empfehlung!


----------



## tobichzh (7. März 2021)

Mein Sohn (10) will eine Rampe bauen. Da mir erstens sein Konstruktion zu extrem vorkam (75 x 43 cm und durch die geplante Biegung noch steiler im Absprung) und zweitens der erste Versuch ja oft nicht so gut wird, habe ich gestern Nachmittag aus Resten etwas weniger extremes gebaut. Er und seine Freunde können damit erstmal probieren und die eigene Konstruktion dann entsprechend anpassen.
Die Masse ergaben sich vor allem daraus, dass ich eine einzelne 135x38 cm Siebdruckplatte hatte, aus der beide Seiten entstehen sollten und eine 40 cm breite Sperrholzplatte, die dünn genug ist um sich etwas biegen zu lassen.
Die Rampe ist 35 cm hoch und 115 lang - 100 cm unter der Steigung - also 1:3.
Die ersten paar Sprünge im Dunkeln mit dem BMX waren schon mal vielversprechend.
Die nächste wird aber vermutlich schon noch steiler - so gegen 40 Grad im Absprung.


----------



## GrazerTourer (26. März 2021)

icebreaker schrieb:


> Wir haben den Kicker von Byclex seit 6Monazen und sind super happy damit. Tragehilfe haben wir mitbestellt und ist auch im Einsatz. Preis-Leistungstechnisch unschlagbar.



Was wäre denn deine Empfehlung für Kinder mit 7 Jahren, die schon Erfahrung mit so 30cm Schanzen haben und die sehr gerne springen? Yumpy oder kicker?

Der Bestellfinger juckt.....


----------



## delphi1507 (26. März 2021)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Was wäre denn deine Empfehlung für Kinder mit 7 Jahren, die schon Erfahrung mit so 30cm Schanzen haben und die sehr gerne springen? Yumpy oder kicker?
> 
> Der Bestellfinger juckt.....


Dann würde ich die größere wählen! Die yumpy ist ja nichts anderes.. und für ein langes Rad auch Recht kurz


----------



## rzOne20 (26. März 2021)

Meine sind auf jeden Fall nach dem ersten Tag schon „defekt“! Bänder zum Zusammenspannen beide kaputt:


----------



## timor1975 (24. April 2021)

Hallo, 

kommen zum Versand bei Byclex auch noch Steuern oder Zollgebühren dazu? Wenn ja, welche Summe?

Danke


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (24. April 2021)

Bei uns waren es 50€ für den Versand, wir haben aber auch extra mehr bestellt damit sich der Versand lohnt.


----------



## tomm84 (18. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen ich denke für meinen 8 jährigen werd ich heut mal go bestellen und später die kicker.

Oder denkt ihr die jumpy wäre passender sprungerfahrung hat er noch fast keine?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (18. Mai 2021)

tomm84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ich denke für meinen 8 jährigen werd ich heut mal go bestellen und später die kicker.
> 
> Oder denkt ihr die jumpy wäre passender sprungerfahrung hat er noch fast keine?


Die jumpy halb aufgebaut dürfte nicht mehr sein als der Kicker oder?


----------



## tomm84 (18. Mai 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Die jumpy halb aufgebaut dürfte nicht mehr sein als der Kicker oder?


Die jumpy kann man halb aufgebaut nutzen?
Dann Wird natürlich die jumpy gekauft.

Vielen Dank für den tip


----------



## delphi1507 (18. Mai 2021)

tomm84 schrieb:


> Die jumpy kann man halb aufgebaut nutzen?
> Dann Wird natürlich die jumpy gekauft.
> 
> Vielen Dank für den tip


----------



## tomm84 (18. Mai 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ist die kleine jumpy mein ich heißt die. Probleme mit der Haltbarkeit haben wir bis jetzt keine. Einzig bei halbierte Höhe neigt sie beim langsamen überrollen zum kippen sprich die Anfahrt klappt hoch... Kann dir auch per WhatsApp oder so Mal ein Action Video schicken, bei Interesse schicke mit ne PN...


Hallo Wie hoch ist die rampe bei halbierten höhe?überlege für meinen nur wenig sprungerfahrenen 8 jährigen die go oder die jumpy zu ordern? Vielen dank


----------



## tomm84 (18. Mai 2021)

Kann man 





delphi1507 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1274898
> Anhang anzeigen 1274899


Kann man das höhere Teil einfach an den gummibändern aushängen?


----------



## delphi1507 (18. Mai 2021)

tomm84 schrieb:


> Kann man
> Kann man das höhere Teil einfach an den gummibändern aushängen?


Ja genau entweder dran lassen oder gerade lösen und wegpacken. Maße stehen auf der Seite. Sind 10 oder 15cm... Zeigen sie aber auch auf der Seite allerdings ohne es komplett zu lösen. Dran lassen finde ich aber blöd.. ist der Haltbarkeit nicht förderlich


----------



## delphi1507 (18. Mai 2021)

Hab gerade noch Mal auf die Seite geschaut, die haben die jumpy abgeändert. Meine ist noch ohne die Füße. Lässt sich aber trotzdem trennen. Einfach auf Englisch anschreiben, da bekommst du alle Infos.


----------



## tomm84 (19. Mai 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Hab gerade noch Mal auf die Seite geschaut, die haben die jumpy abgeändert. Meine ist noch ohne die Füße. Lässt sich aber trotzdem trennen. Einfach auf Englisch anschreiben, da bekommst du alle Infos.


Guten Morgen leider kann ich so gut wie kein Englisch aber wenn du sagst die jumpy ist teilbar dann werde ich diese bestellen oder halt die jumpy und die kleine go was aber eigentlich keinen Sinn macht vielen Dank und einen schönen Tag.


----------



## delphi1507 (19. Mai 2021)

tomm84 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen leider kann ich so gut wie kein Englisch aber wenn du sagst die jumpy ist teilbar dann werde ich diese bestellen oder halt die jumpy und die kleine go was aber eigentlich keinen Sinn macht vielen Dank und einen schönen Tag.


Wie gesagt, die Version die ich habe ist teilbar. Auf der Seite schaut es für mich aktuell so aus als sei unter den Bildern bei der jumpy die kicker abgebildet. Das ist die komplette jumpy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomm84 (19. Mai 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die Version die ich habe ist teilbar. Auf der Seite schaut es für mich aktuell so aus als sei unter den Bildern bei der jumpy die kicker abgebildet. Das ist die komplette jumpy.
> Anhang anzeigen 1275076


Alles klar wurde soeben bestellt leider nur noch in hellblau Verfügbar gewesen aber egal.
Versandkosten von 20 Euro find ich ok.

Bin gespannt wie lange die Lieferung dauert nochmal vielen Dank für die Tips.


----------



## Ani (19. Mai 2021)

Berichte Mal bitte wenn geliefert/getestet, stehe auch grade vor dem Problem, dass der Kurze einen portablen Kicker braucht und war am rätseln, was wir nehmen sollen


----------



## delphi1507 (19. Mai 2021)

tomm84 schrieb:


> Alles klar wurde soeben bestellt leider nur noch in hellblau Verfügbar gewesen aber egal.
> Versandkosten von 20 Euro find ich ok.
> 
> Bin gespannt wie lange die Lieferung dauert nochmal vielen Dank für die Tips.


Ging bei mir Recht fix!


----------



## delphi1507 (19. Mai 2021)

So hab schon Antwort bekommen. Die jumpy wurde im Juli 2020 geändert. Also die zusätzlichen Füße hinzugefügt.


----------



## delphi1507 (19. Mai 2021)

Falls jemand im Bereich KBU die große Kicker hat, würde ich mir die gerne Mal Life ansehen...


----------



## tomm84 (19. Mai 2021)

Freu mich schon auf die jumpy leider war sie nur noch in hellblau verfügbar find ich aber nicht so schlimm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomm84 (19. Mai 2021)

So heute morgen bestellt und Freitag wird angeblich schon geliefert mal n blöde frage aus welchem Land ist den die firma ? Wie gesagt ich kanm kaum englisch konnte es auf der Homepage nicht erlesen.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (19. Mai 2021)

Litauen


----------



## delphi1507 (19. Mai 2021)

tomm84 schrieb:


> So heute morgen bestellt und Freitag wird angeblich schon geliefert mal n blöde frage aus welchem Land ist den die firma ? Wie gesagt ich kanm kaum englisch konnte es auf der Homepage nicht erlesen.


Vilnius (Hauptstadt) von Litauen.


----------



## delphi1507 (19. Mai 2021)

Watch this story by Byclex on Instagram before it disappears.
					

1,526 Followers, 784 Following, 52 Posts




					instagram.com


----------



## chris5000 (20. Mai 2021)

Sender-Ramps ( https://sender-rampseu.com/ ) aus Schottland wurden noch nicht erwähnt, oder?

Habe da mal einen ganzen (Anfänger-)Parcours bestellt & das ist wirklich alles hochgradig sympathisch, professionell, unkompliziert, schnell & persönlich dort. Scott heißt der Besitzer & er nimmt sich wirklich die Zeit, individuell zu beraten. 
Zusammenbau ging super. Alles hat gepasst.

Die oben verlinkte Webseite ist noch recht neu extra für EU-Kunden online gegangen, um das ganze Brexit/Zoll-Gezeug unkompliziert zu machen (alles in den Preisen enthalten, soweit ich es verstehe) - allerdings waren da zumindest vor ein paar Wochen noch nicht alle tatsächlich vorhandenen Produkte eingepflegt. Inzwischen vielleicht schon. Ansonsten lassen sich aber auch alle Produkte, die auf der UK-Seite https://sender-ramps.com/ zu sehen sind auch nach D bestellen. Dafür Sender einfach kontaktieren.

Grüße,
Chris


----------



## tomm84 (22. Mai 2021)

So hab mir ja die jumpy am Mittwoch bestellt und heute Samstag wurde schon geliefert alles einwandfrei verpackt Zusammenbau wirklich in 20 Sekunden erledigt jetzt muss ich noch schauen wie ich hier ein Video Anhänger


----------



## chubv (22. Mai 2021)

tomm84 schrieb:


> So hab mir ja die jumpy am Mittwoch bestellt und heute Samstag wurde schon geliefert alles einwandfrei verpackt Zusammenbau wirklich in 20 Sekunden erledigt jetzt muss ich noch schauen wie ich hier ein Video AnhängerAnhang anzeigen 1277272


Lt. Support kann man die auch als kleine Rampe, also geteilt aufbauen. Kannst du bitte mal zeigen wie das aussieht? Auf der Homepage sieht man das leider nicht.


----------



## delphi1507 (22. Mai 2021)

chubv schrieb:


> Lt. Support kann man die auch als kleine Rampe, also geteilt aufbauen. Kannst du bitte mal zeigen wie das aussieht? Auf der Homepage sieht man das leider nicht.


Schau auf meinem Bild... Gummischnur lösen...


----------



## chubv (25. Mai 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Schau auf meinem Bild... Gummischnur lösen...


Schon klar, aber lösen heißt in dem Fall nur aushängen und nachher wieder einhängen oder Knoten aufmachen um es zu lösen und danach wieder Knoten rein machen? Das erkennt man leider nicht.


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Mai 2021)

chubv schrieb:


> Schon klar, aber lösen heißt in dem Fall nur aushängen und nachher wieder einhängen oder Knoten aufmachen um es zu lösen und danach wieder Knoten rein machen? Das erkennt man leider nicht.


Da ist ein Knoten ja, ist leider nicht so gelöst das man es Ausgängen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (26. Mai 2021)

Hier k


GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Was wäre denn deine Empfehlung für Kinder mit 7 Jahren, die schon Erfahrung mit so 30cm Schanzen haben und die sehr gerne springen? Yumpy oder kicker?
> 
> Der Bestellfinger juckt.....



Ich habe mich dann übrigens für die große Rampe entschieden und es war die richtige Entscheidung. Bis jetzt ist noch jedes Kind drüber.... die kleine Rampe wäre schnell langweilig geworden.


----------



## Schnegge (26. Mai 2021)

Wir haben ja auch die Grosse. Die Jungs sind zufrieden. Hatte auch erst überlegt die kleine zu nehmen. Entscheidung war richtig  
Bzgl. Teilen der kleine Rampe, halte ich das nicht für unbedingt nötig. Der Vorteil an den Rampen ist ja, dass sie zusammenfaltbar sind und zum Absprung hin immer ansteigen. Anstelle der geteilte kleinen kann man auch einfach ein Brett nehmen und 'nen Balken drunter schrauben. Haben unsere Jungs seinerzeit sogar selbst gemacht... ...bis mir die Konstruktionen zu gross wurden und ich halte besagte Rampe besorgt habe.


----------



## hobbybastler (3. Juni 2021)

Habe mir für meinen 6-jährigen die kleine besorgt (jumpy), meistert er ohne Probleme, noch ein bisschen an der Technik und Haltung am Bike feilen und es läuft perfekt.
Die große hätte wahrscheinlich auch funktioniert, habe mit der kleinen aber am Anfang ein besseres Gefühl. Er springt noch sehr frontlastig, da ist die geringere Höhe vorerst kein Nachteil


----------



## tobichzh (7. Juni 2021)

Sinn von Rampen?
Ich habe selber keine Sprungtechnik, die Frage ist also ganz ernst gemeint.

Macht eine Rampe auch dann Sinn, wenn es in der Nähe einen guten Pumptrack und Trails mit Tables, Doubles und Absätzen gibt, auf denen mein Sohn regelmässig unterwegs ist?


----------



## Madders82 (29. September 2021)

Hallo hat jemand auch die kleine GO bzw. das GO Table Bundle von Byclex!?
Und wie dick ist das Material?
Wollte erst mal was kleines selber machen und später Yumpy oder Kicker kaufen. 
Danke


----------



## GrazerTourer (29. September 2021)

Madders82 schrieb:


> Hallo hat jemand auch die kleine GO bzw. das GO Table Bundle von Byclex!?
> Und wie dick ist das Material?
> Wollte erst mal was kleines selber machen und später Yumpy oder Kicker kaufen.
> Danke



Wenn du selbst was bastelst, reicht 9mm multiplex sogar....
Ich hab's sogar noch dünner genommen für die selbst gebaute Rampe (da hab ich aber Querverstrebungen unter der "Fahrbahn". mein - ich glaub - 5mm Sperrholz hab ich als Nasses auch super biegen können).


----------



## delphi1507 (29. September 2021)

Madders82 schrieb:


> Hallo hat jemand auch die kleine GO bzw. das GO Table Bundle von Byclex!?
> Und wie dick ist das Material?
> Wollte erst mal was kleines selber machen und später Yumpy oder Kicker kaufen.
> Danke


DU kannst auch gleich die jumpy kaufen und nur den ersten Teil nutzen... Der Rest per Gummiband verbunden und kann problemlos gelöst werden!


----------



## PKempi (29. September 2021)

Yumpy funktioniert gut, um auch die kleine Höhe zu verwenden, wir nutzen das auch.


----------



## Madders82 (29. September 2021)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. Evtl. Dann doch gleich eine Yumpy!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaki1887 (15. November 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,
könnt ihr noch ein paar Erfahrung zu Byclex Rampen schreiben?
Wollte für die Kid´s eine von MTB Hopper kaufen, da hat mich meine Frau gefragt ob ich nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun habe .

Gruß Kaki


----------



## Schnegge (15. November 2021)

Kaki1887 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> könnt ihr noch ein paar Erfahrung zu Byclex Rampen schreiben?
> Wollte für die Kid´s eine von MTB Hopper kaufen, da hat mich meine Frau gefragt ob ich nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun habe .
> 
> Gruß Kaki


Wir haben den Kicker seit letztes Jahr Weihnachten. Bisher ist nix kaputt gegangen und die Jungs (10 u. 13) schaffen es beide das Ding eigenhändig auf- und abzubauen. Würde ich wieder kaufen.


----------



## Kaki1887 (15. November 2021)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Wir haben den Kicker seit letztes Jahr Weihnachten. Bisher ist nix kaputt gegangen und die Jungs (10 u. 13) schaffen es beide das Ding eigenhändig auf- und abzubauen. Würde ich wieder kaufen.


Das ist schön zu hören, welche habt ihm im Einsatz?
Selbst mit der 15% die ich bei der MTB Hopper bekommen kann, fand sie es nicht lustig was ich aber auch verstehen kann da es ja wenn die Coach 2021 werden sollte.


----------



## Schnegge (15. November 2021)

Kaki1887 schrieb:


> Das ist schön zu hören, welche habt ihm im Einsatz?





Schnegge schrieb:


> Wir haben den *Kicker* seit letztes Jahr Weihnachten.


----------

